# how to access my HDD from anywhere



## speed1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have a HDD and I want to access my data from any computer with internet, I'm using a BUFFALO Airstation G300NH and it has a usb port and it support NAS.
I don't know how to connect my HDD to my router, and access my data from anywhere.

any help will be appreciate.
Thank You.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

really simple to use RDP [remote desktop] its builtin and free.

might want to google it for more info to see if that works for you


----------



## speed1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> really simple to use RDP [remote desktop] its builtin and free.
> 
> might want to google it for more info to see if that works for you


Thank you my friend but using remote desktop will force me to connect my HDD to a home computer and keep it running all the time, I'm looking for another solution where just I connect my HDD directly to router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

depending on the hard drive in question you would get an external case which includes power supply and has a usb interface. Or just buy an external usb drive. Connect it to the router and configure its access via the router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi speed1,

In addition, are you talking about external hard drive or internal hard drive?

If you're talking about an Internal HDD, have a look at this reasonable diskless NAS.


----------



## speed1 (Feb 21, 2012)

2xg said:


> Hi speed1,
> 
> In addition, are you talking about external hard drive or internal hard drive?
> 
> If you're talking about an Internal HDD, have a look at this reasonable diskless NAS.


No, I'm asking for connecting External HardDisk with my router which has a usb connection.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

The BUFFALO Airstation G300NH is the router.
What model is the hard drive ?


----------



## speed1 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's omega with usb 2.0


----------



## speed1 (Feb 21, 2012)

clyde123 said:


> The BUFFALO Airstation G300NH is the router.
> What model is the hard drive ?


It's omega with usb 2.0


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

From original post : "and it support NAS."
Do you know the model number, so we can find out some info on this ?
If it supports NAS, you should have a web page control panel to set it all up.
Do you know what IP number this drive is ?


----------

